# Attack of the Giant tortiose



## turtlelubber (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha look at this cool turtle hahaha8)


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol...sweet...


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2012)

Great pic. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 28, 2012)

Are I being sartastic Wellington??:|  ......


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Dec 28, 2012)

Is it real?!


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a real tortoise yes but I zoomed in on the shot to make him look big and tool the picture from underneath him. (Btw he is not my tortoise)


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 28, 2012)

That look like the cove of a rap album. Give him some gold chains n pistol n some rhymes n he's ready


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha ur rite it does look like that 8)!!!!!!!haha


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 28, 2012)

And I ask, â€œwhat's rap?" But really headline could be ," Walk for your lives!"


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 29, 2012)

So the background is just picture? I thought it is a real thing 

How big is he?


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 29, 2012)

He is 175 lbs I don't know what type of turtle he is though......I just take pictures as a job


----------



## Blakem (Dec 29, 2012)

Very cool that you took that. Post more pictures if you have them! I thought you got it off of google or something.


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't show u every one I have because my customers would get mad. Also, I take pictures of other animals too. If I get more, I'll show u.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he is either an Aldabra or a Galapagos tort. Great pic!


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 29, 2012)

Thx!!  I call him dozer short for bulldozer since he I so big


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Jan 1, 2013)

What a beautiful picture, thank you for sharing it with us,
Happy New Year!


----------



## morloch (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it!! It's my lockscreen on my phone for now! Hope u don't mind!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 2, 2013)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I'm pretty sure he is either an Aldabra or a Galapagos tort. Great pic!



Yeah.


----------



## turtlelubber (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't mind!!  haha I am glad u guys like it the owner is pleased


----------

